# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الامن والحمايه والشبكات >  Wireless WEP Key Password Spy ..أقوى برنامج  لاختراق  شبكه الويرلس( اشبك على حسابهم)

## المهندس

Wireless WEP Key Password Spy




رابط التحميل في المرفقات

----------


## العالي عالي

شكلك اليوم شاد حيلك مهندس ومتحمس  :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

الف الف شكر بدور عليه من زمان بس كأنو ما بيطلع كلمة السر الا اذا دخلت على الشبكة من زمان ؟

 ومابيطلع اشي على وندوز فيستا

----------


## N_tarawneh

> الف الف شكر بدور عليه من زمان بس كأنو ما بيطلع كلمة السر الا اذا دخلت على الشبكة من زمان ؟
> 
>  ومابيطلع اشي على وندوز فيستا


مشكور يا بأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأش مهندس ...

بالفعل أنا بحاجته وخاصة لما أنزل عمان ...

جزيل الشكر يا صديقي ...

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا

----------


## ayman

عفوا اخي العزيز لاكن عمل البرنامج هو اظهار كلمات السر المخزنة على جهازك للشبكات الاسلكي اتي قمت بالشبك عليها من قبل ولايظهر كلمة السر للشبكة المقفلة ما لم تشبك عليها من قبل وبكلمة مرور صحيح 

و اقول كلامي هذا بعد قراءة تعليمات البرنامج والتجربة على 15 شبكة لاسلكية 

تقبل مروري

----------


## rayman_3d

البرنامج هذا يظهر كلمات السر المخزنة على الجهاز ..
 اما عملية الكسر تتم ببرنامج Aircrack و أفضل استخدام نسخة ال Linux لأن الدرايفرات الخاصة بالويندوز قليل منها ما يدعم ال Monitor Mode إلا بعد عمل patch لها .
لا يجوز استخدام البرنامج لأغراض غير شرعية او اغراض تعارض القانون .

----------


## mylife079

مشكور

----------


## The Gentle Man

الف شكر لك يا كبير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور بس انا ان شاء الله رح انزل البرنامج 

يسلموووو يا مهندس

----------


## الشقاوي

مشكوووووووور

----------


## الشقاوي

:Db465236ff:  مشكووووووور

----------


## Matrix_ps

جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااري التجربة

----------


## king2000

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## toky

روووووووووعه

----------


## toky

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## سـكـر

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

----------


## سـكـر

ثآنكِِ يـوٍ

----------


## Theplague

thanx so much ya abasha

----------


## حسام نذير

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ابو درغام

نايس يا مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااان

----------


## خالد صبري عزام

يسلموووووووووووووووووو كتير على البرنامج

----------


## shld55

شكرا

----------


## المجازف

مشكور اخوي على البرنامج

----------


## نو ايبي

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  و وماقصرت يعطيك العافيه

----------


## mask9009mask

thankssssssss

----------


## thehitman

كما قلا بعض الاعضا البرنامج بطلع ليك الباسوير المحفوظه فى جهازك

تسلم الايادى 
ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## k,vm

مشكوووور مهندسنا على البرنامج

----------


## hacker_dream

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx

----------


## ابو عوده

*شكرا حبيبي
يعطيك الف عافيه*

----------


## abo_hossam

مشكور على البرنامج

----------


## engalbasha

:Db465236ff:

----------


## محمودحنفى

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## غض النظر

يعطيك الف عافيه مهندس 


ومنكم نستفيد 


تقبل تحياتي ومروري

----------


## 9090

DTFRYGUUUUUUUUUU'PLOKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIOUUUUUUUUUUU  UUUUUUUUUUUYYYYYYYYYYY

----------


## emad gsm

مممممممممممممممممممششششششششششششكور

----------


## شمس الشتاء

رائع.............
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## غير مسجل

it good

----------


## فوزي حسن

انا اشكر لكم حسن استظافتكم اخواني الاعزاء في المنتدى الرائع حصن الاردن

----------


## the designer

thank you

----------


## PRINCEUSAMA

مشكورررررررررر

----------


## shaban004

ألف شكرررررررررررررررررررر

----------


## adiga665

مشكوووووور

----------


## هشام77

شكرا على الموضوع

----------


## fadi710

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## عواره

مشكور أخوي ماقصرت

----------


## igi2000

مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور

----------


## mabuzeid

مشكووووووووووووووور
 :Bl (13):  :Bl (13):

----------


## zerak1977

شكرا و لكن الروابط غير شغالة

----------


## donal

:Dance: فنان

----------


## جاسر محمد المصرى

البرنامج هذا يظهر كلمات السر المخزنة على الجهاز ..
اما عملية الكسر تتم ببرنامج Aircrack و أفضل استخدام نسخة ال Linux لأن الدرايفرات الخاصة بالويندوز قليل منها ما يدعم ال Monitor Mode إلا بعد عمل patch لها .
لا يجوز استخدام البرنامج لأغراض غير شرعية او اغراض تعارض القانون .

----------


## nader999

:Df3d6b430e:

----------


## muhmed ameen

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## alhasheedy

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر  رررر

----------


## killer2127

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## غدير الزمن

*مشكوووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررر*

----------


## ramemarh

مشكووووووووووووووووور

----------


## es2664

مشكوووووووووووووووووريننننننننننن
 :36 1 12[1]:

----------


## ايمن نصر

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :36 1 38[1]:

----------


## yamen007

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks

----------


## زهور غزة

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## smanody hack

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :7 5 138[1]:

----------

